# Stidue der Cmabridge Uinverstiaet



## D.Opfer (28 November 2005)

Nach eienr Stidue der Cmabridge Uinverstiaet, ist es eagl in wlehcer
Reiehnfogle die Bchustebaen in Woeretrn vokrmomen. Es ist nur withcig,
dsas der ertse und lettze Bchusatbe an der ricthgien Stlele snid. Der
Rset knan total falcsh sein und man knan es onhe Porbelme leesn.
Das ist, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jeden Bchustbaen liset
sodnern das Wrod als gaznes.
Krsas oedr?


----------



## Teleton (28 November 2005)

Rholgefeine vlilög eagl? Gulabe ich nhcit


----------



## Adele (28 November 2005)

*Stidue der Cmabridge Uinverstitaet*

Das ist so eine Sache mit den wissenschaftlichen Studien...... Wenn ich mich gerade mal so erinnere, lief die in dem Zusammenhang, dass man Texte gewöhnlich quer liest, statt Wort für Wort. Aber auch, wenn die Damen und Herren der Universität mit Wonne die Rechtschreibung durchmixen ist die Grundlage immer noch die Beherrschung der Sprache, um einen Sinn in dem Kauderwelsch zu finden. Bei "Rechtschreibung 5" läuft da gar nichts mehr.
Oedr wie war das dcoh geilh namhcol?    8)


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

NNNEEEEIIIIIIINNNNN!

Tauch dieser Hoax (das war nämlich ein Scherz) auch hier auf.
Fehlt nur noch, daß die Mondlandung ein  Fake war...


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

http://blog.ranta.info/files/englische_studie/
http://www.akrue.privat.t-online.de/dumm61.htm
http://www.little-idiot.de/kybernetik/scramble.htm
http://www.geist-reich.net/fun-tshirt/catalog/story.php
[noparse]http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leser[/noparse]
http://www.dmoz.ch/online-lexikon/Lesen


> Lesbarkeit falsch geschriebener Texte
> 
> Seit Herbst 2003 kursiert eine Kettenmail im Internet, in der von einer angeblichen Studie „einer englischen Universität“ (gelegentlich wird die Universität Cambridge genannt) berichtet wird, laut der es egal ist, in welcher Reihenfolge die Buchstaben eines Wortes stehen, solange der erste und der letzte Buchstabe stimmen. Die deutsche Version des Textes lautet in den meisten Fällen:
> 
> ...





> Der erste und der letzte Buchstabe sind wichtig, der Rest ist egal?
> Seit Herbst 2003 kursiert eine Kettenmail im Internet, in der von einer angeblichen Studie „einer englischen Universität“ (gelegentlich wird die Universität Cambridge genannt) berichtet wird, laut der es egal ist, in welcher Reihenfolge die Buchstaben eines Wortes stehen, solange der erste und der letzte Buchstabe stimmen. Die deutsche Version des Textes lautet in den meisten Fällen:
> 
> Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige, was wcthiig ist, ist dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.
> Eine solche Studie ist nicht auffindbar, es handelt sich also mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen Hoax. Faszinierend und überraschend ist der Inhalt zudem lediglich für den Laien, die Ergebnisse dieser „neuen“ Studie sind bereits seit längerer Zeit bekannt. Zudem ist die Aussage des Textes falsch: Ein Wort könne identifiziert werden, obwohl die Buchstaben vertauscht wurden, solange nur der erste und der letzte Buchstabe gleich sind. Dass dies im Allgemeinen nicht stimmt, kann man an echten Vertauschungen wie Fsreisnerhee (Lösung hier), alphabetischen Umordnungen wie „Reeefnnorrtm“ (Lösung hier) oder mehrdeutigen Anordnungen wie Zleie (Zeile oder Ziele) selbst nachvollziehen; im obigen Text spielt zudem die sententielle Einschränkung eine erhebliche Rolle


----------



## Immo (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: Stidue der Cmabridge Uinverstiaet*

Dieser Hoax steht bis  heute unkommentiert auf der Seite des Landes Brandenburg unter 
"Verwaltungsmodernisierung in Brandenburg" :scherzkeks: 
http://www.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php/163269
(als Treffer Nr 1 bei Google für Cmabridge Uinverstiaet ..)
und  weitere 300+  Treffer 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Cmabridge+Uinverstiaet&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------

